# ICF walls above grade



## SpruceRidge (Jan 31, 2012)

Just saw this on a job site down the road from one of mine. They built the foundation using ICFs then framed the floor and now are doing the first floor walls with ICFs? Has anyone seen or done this? I'm not sure of the reason, I'm guessing they plan on doing a stucco or stone/brick exterior.


----------



## NEFoamer (Mar 25, 2011)

It's done all the time. You get much stronger exterior walls and ICF's are very energy effecient. You can use any type of siding you want on ICF's. Perhaps the best part is how quick they go up and how many steps you eliminate in the construction process. You eliminate the need for sheathing, insulation, or housewrap.


----------



## SpruceRidge (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for the quick response,
First time I've seen it, I'm assuming due to the costs associated with building an entire home with ICFs and concrete


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

SpruceRidge said:


> Just saw this on a job site down the road from one of mine. They built the foundation using ICFs then framed the floor and now are doing the first floor walls with ICFs? Has anyone seen or done this? I'm not sure of the reason, I'm guessing they plan on doing a stucco or stone/brick exterior.


Pictures help? http://www.contractortalk.com/f31/icf-custom-home-bristow-oklahoma-59181/


----------



## SpruceRidge (Jan 31, 2012)

Yep, looks just like that one just smaller.
Does using ICFs end up being a lot more costly than a wood framed house?


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

We do over 50% of our projects to the roof, cost wise it's what I call sticker shock, it looks real expensive at the outset but when you consider the insulation is done and all it's ready for finishes its not much more and the long term payback is forever in your favor.

As for actual price difference it varies per area based on local labor rates and it all depends on where lumber is sitting these days, lumber is treated as a commodity where as ICF pricing is stable and concrete prices don't fluctuate like lumber prices do. In '03 I could do an ICF house cheaper than stick frame recently I am about 5% more but that's based on Toronto prices


----------



## SpruceRidge (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for the info! I'll have to look into that for future projects


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

The real advantages of ICFs may be above grade more than basements because of the insulation, thermal mass and strength. Especially in tornado country or even hurricane areas it is a no-brainer if you want a good investment.

It is in the initial cost, but in the ability to sell and comfort in addition to future value.


----------



## UpNorth (May 17, 2007)

Here is a good example of what a house with ICF walls can look like, if you want it dolled up.

In the website, you can view the in-progress shots to see the ICF work.

http://tinyurl.com/7bjuduu

Location is somewhere in the farflung southern suburbs of Salt Lake City.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

Lots of options above grade...


----------

